# NO FISHING ALLOWED!?!?



## KJW1992 (Apr 23, 2019)

What the flying firetruck!?

Property that was previously owned and improved by TU now has signs up banning fishing. This wasn't here just a couple weeks ago. Kent county. Somewhat popular access point to an unmentionable type 4.

Hopefully this was put up by mistake. There are others that just say something along the lines of "for non destructive use" and there are still a few that have always been here addressing anglers specifically saying not to go on land on the other side of the river. 

It seems like TU would have included fishing access in perpetuity in a conservation easement but I guess I don't know.









Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Damn. I haven’t been there since last year. That’s a bummer. 

I think I’ll still access there for fishing. Let somebody call my bluff.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

Hard to believe they drove the nails right into that poor tree


----------



## KJW1992 (Apr 23, 2019)

Botiz said:


> Damn. I haven’t been there since last year. That’s a bummer.
> 
> I think I’ll still access there for fishing. Let somebody call my bluff.


I saw the sign after I was done fishing. 

I'm not saying I didn't see it before I was fishing, but I'm not saying I did 

On that note, I don't fully understand river access laws. Is that water considered "navigable?" Do you need permission for the frontage where you're fishing or are you free to roam as long as you're in the water?

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Gabe T (Feb 12, 2017)

lol what if i wanna float that river in my raft?? I just gotta know not to fish that stretch, what a bunch of horseshit.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

KJW1992 said:


> On that note, I don't fully understand river access laws.


No one does. Not even the state.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

TU never had the river easement. At the time the land was donated TU got most of it and MNA got the river easement. Maybe the donor was worried the public would trash the property so he split it that way in case it needed to get closed and he didn’t want TU to be the bad guys. I hope trash and lack of stewardship weren’t the reasons for MNA closing it to fishing. TU gave up their 125 acres to MNA seven years ago.


----------



## StormyChromer (Jul 20, 2016)

How much do we want to bet that the people who own the land on the opposite bank are members of the MNA?


----------



## KJW1992 (Apr 23, 2019)

I sent a message through Schrems TU and got responses from a couple guys about it who were surprised by this. They're looking into it.

I guess all hope is not lost. Maybe someone put up the wrong sign. I'm sure they have a handful of standard signs and other sites that don't allow fishing.

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## KJW1992 (Apr 23, 2019)

Got a response from TU West Michigan chapter president. He said there is a conservation easement, the sign is wrong, this will come up in the next chapter board meeting, and the sign needs to come down.

I feel better now. Back to work.

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## StormyChromer (Jul 20, 2016)

Sweet, thanks for the info!


----------



## TriggerDiscipline (Sep 25, 2017)

I bet it's just a form sign that someone didn't bother to edit. I have signs like that for my property where not all of the restrictions apply if you actually talk to me, I just needed some signs real quick and it was too much of a hassle to personally write it word for word.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

MNA sanctuaries don't allow fishing , among other things.

No group I'd have associated with a public stream. Let alone one holding trout.

[The following rules apply to visits to MNA sanctuaries. Any exceptions will be indicated in the sanctuary's management plan and noted at the sanctuary entrance, as applicable:


Foot traffic only. Handicapped individuals may use personal non-motorized or motorized vehicles at their own risk on existing trails where permitted so long as they do not cause damage to the natural features of the sanctuary. With advance, express MNA permission, certain vehicles may be used for sanctuary management and other purposes.
Please stay on the trails and respect the sanctuary. Please remember that your behavior today will affect future generations' opportunities to enjoy nature at MNA sanctuaries.
Picking, digging, or collecting of plants, flowers, parts of plants, seeds, and mushrooms is not allowed on MNA sanctuaries except with advance written permission of the Stewardship Coordinator. Federal and state laws also prohibit the collection of some plants.
Pets and other domestic animals are prohibited on MNA sanctuaries unless posted as permitted at the sanctuary trailhead. If the sanctuary allows pets, the pet must be on a leash or harness at all times. Trained service dogs are generally permitted.
Please do not disturb or molest wildlife in the sanctuary.
Please take out with you whatever you brought into the sanctuary. If you see litter in the sanctuary, please pick it up and take it with you.
No camping.
No swimming.
No fishing.
Hunting and trapping are not allowed on any MNA sanctuaries, unless receive special permission through an agreement.
Please park in designated parking areas, if available; otherwise, park safely off of roads adjacent to the sanctuaries.
Please respect our neighbors. Please do not trespass onto neighboring property or block neighbor ingress or egress to their property.
Sanctuary-specific rules or exceptions exist at some sanctuaries. Please follow any sanctuary-specific rules listed on signs and designated in individual management plans.]
They missed #14 , no farting sideways!


----------



## KJW1992 (Apr 23, 2019)

Well if that easement does exist, as the email said, it doesn't matter what their rules are. 

Most likely, it was just someone who wasn't aware put up a standard sign without thinking about it. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Big catch 500 (Mar 5, 2021)

jjlrrw said:


> Hard to believe they drove the nails right into that poor tree


Took my thought haha


----------



## The Fishing Pollock (May 9, 2006)

After reading their page and rules. They seem , to me, to be anti hunting and fishing to be honest.


----------



## VetHuntRookie (Sep 18, 2021)

Where is this at/what river in Kent Co?


-VHR

Edit: thanks for the PM kzoofisher.


----------



## UPEsox (Feb 2, 2018)

If the sign was legit it would've been on a metal fence post.

Maybe an April fools joke


----------



## Chriss83 (Sep 18, 2021)

Wouldn't surprise me if tu tried it they love restricting water only a holy few.


----------



## KJW1992 (Apr 23, 2019)

Chriss83 said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if tu tried it they love restricting water only a holy few.


Curious what makes you say that. TU is already working on getting that sign removed and has specifically encouraged fishing there in response to me pointing it out to them. 

What have they done to restrict water?

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------

